# Vintage speaker interference



## seabisquit2 (Aug 18, 2008)

Is it OK to place a pair of JBL 4311B Control Monitors next to my new 42" LCD TV?? I would like to use these as my fronts.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Shouldn't be an issue with an LCD provided you have proper spacing for good imaging and good bass response.

Bryan


----------



## seabisquit2 (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks Bryan,
I am in the process of installing these now, I will let you know.


----------

